# Would love your photos!



## Debbie Underberg Mueller (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi all- I’m not a sailor, but love being invited to sail with friends. I’m an oil painter and had a blast creating a couple of large paintings from photos I took while out on my friend Jeff’s boat. I love the idea of painting from the perspective of being on board the boat. Would any of you have any great photos/action shots that I could use to paint from? You can contact me via Facebook. Much gratitude!


----------



## paulinnanaimo (Dec 3, 2016)

If that is a sample of your work, you are very talented.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I have severalsend me an email... and I can send them to you. My email is on my profile I think


----------



## Dfok (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow - I just looked at some of your work online - impressive!

https://debbiemuellerart.com/availablepaintings/


----------



## Debbie Underberg Mueller (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks so much- yes- that is my work! ☺


----------



## Debbie Underberg Mueller (Nov 2, 2018)

I will contact you- thanks!


----------



## Debbie Underberg Mueller (Nov 2, 2018)

It appears I cannot access you vis email or provide you with my email address because I am a new member of this forum. You can find my email address on my website- someone linked it in this thread. (I cannot give my website address directly either!). Thank you!


----------



## Debbie Underberg Mueller (Nov 2, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

no email at the link

jsandero at gmail


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Do you sell these paintings or would we get it or what?


----------



## Debbie Underberg Mueller (Nov 2, 2018)

I do sell my paintings, so if you are willing to supply a photo it would be with the understanding that I had permission to sell the painted image. I would always offer first dibs to the person who supplies the photo!


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Mark


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Beautiful photo Mark


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

What would be the cost up front? I think most of us willing to share a photo with you would be interested in buying back the original art.

Discount provided to the original artist?

Maybe there are some who are happy to share their art work for free, that's very generous. For some, the prospect of sharing ones art for payment in the currency of 'dibs' seems one sided.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I had a lovely pastel done in Antigua of Shiva anchored in Nelson's Dockyard, English Harbour back in the 90s. Sorry about the reflection of my arm on the image... painting is in a glass frame...actual size is about 8x10.

Look you can see the anchor riding/steadying sail... Freeman Bay in the background. Artist was a Norwegian woman, Rigmor Sandvik.


----------



## Debbie Underberg Mueller (Nov 2, 2018)

In answer to Rob- I am a new artist, and have been selling work for about a year. I am aware that it is illegal to use an image without permission to create a painting that would be sold. Because I have limited opportunities to be on a boat and take photos myself, I was hoping that people with a passion for sailing might share some images with me to use as an act of good will. I am not yet in a position to purchase images, though if my art career takes off, who knows?😊. I would not expect a professional photographer to share images, but sometimes people are happy to share their iPhone photos. As far as “up front costs”, am I correct in thinking you are talking about a commission? If someone commissions a painting, I do not ask for money up front. We would mutually decide on an image, a size, and a price. I would create the painting, with some progress photos shared along the way to make sure things are moving in the right direction, and then on receipt of payment, send the painting to the client with a satisfaction guarantee. 

SanderO- what a lovely pastel. I’m sure you get great joy from seeing that in your home and it must bring back some fabulous memories.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Debbie Underberg Mueller said:


> SanderO- what a lovely pastel. I'm sure you get great joy from seeing that in your home and it must bring back some fabulous memories.


Absolutely... not only memories but something tangible and personal of multiple value from my travels. I love this painting!


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Here is one for you Debbie .
014 by mark westi, on Flickr


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

I know you were asking for photos *from* a boat, but I can't help but post this one. It's one of my favorite pictures. I'm in a sea cave on Lake Superior taking a shot of the boat we chartered.


----------



## Debbie Underberg Mueller (Nov 2, 2018)

What a great perspective! I bet you had an awesome trip!


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

SanderO said:


> no email at the link
> 
> jsandero at gmail


Her email was under her "Discover" heading and then "Contact and Pricing" in her menu on her website. It is:

debbiemuellerart [at] gmail [dot] com

Debbie, I love your art, by the way. I love the moods you create with your use of light. Your paintings make me want to visit those places.


----------



## Debbie Underberg Mueller (Nov 2, 2018)

Dear Midwesterner, thank you so much. That comment is probably the best compliment I could ever receive. I have so much gratitude for accidentally discovering painting at the age of 56. I hope my enthusiasm and passion come through and my work!


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Minnesail said:


> I know you were asking for photos *from* a boat, but I can't help but post this one. It's one of my favorite pictures. I'm in a sea cave on Lake Superior taking a shot of the boat we chartered.


A big flash or backlighting would have blown that shot away.
Nice one


----------



## Mikael (Oct 20, 2018)

Debbie Underberg Mueller said:


> In answer to Rob- I am a new artist, and have been selling work for about a year. I am aware that it is illegal to use an image without permission to create a painting that would be sold. Because I have limited opportunities to be on a boat and take photos myself, I was hoping that people with a passion for sailing might share some images with me to use as an act of good will. I am not yet in a position to purchase images, though if my art career takes off, who knows?😊.


Just as an idea: maybe give the owner of the original image the right to use a digital image of the final painting in his/her own social media/instagram/whatnot? Might turn out to be a good social marketing channel for the actual painting as well


----------

